# freebsd-update "The following files will be added" output



## Anubas (Jul 20, 2015)

Issue: freebsd-update(8) shows output for source files after patching, even if no source component was selected when installing the OS.

Steps to reproduce:
1. Install FreeBSD. Do not select the option to install source code. This will create /usr/src as an empty directory.
2. Patch the server using `freebsd-update`.
3. Run `freebsd-version` to verify the patch version.
4. Run `freebsd-update fetch`. The output lists source files that still need to be updated because those files do not exist. This gives the impression that the server has not been patched. When running `freebsd-update cron` in /etc/crontab, a "[server_hostname] security updates" email is produced that gives the same impression.

Possible resolution:
Do not show `freebsd-update` output for source files if the OS source component is not installed (/usr/src is empty).

Example output:

```
$ freebsd-version
10.1-RELEASE-p14
$ sudo freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p14:
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/mkbuildinf.pl
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 20, 2015)

See this Thread freebsd-update-errors.52158 and this commit.


----------



## Anubas (Aug 19, 2015)

I updated to 10.2-RELEASE-p1 but now I get the following output in an email each night when `freebsd-update cron` runs in /etc/crontab.

```
src component not installed, skipped
```
This output should not be displayed when using the cron option.

A bug report has been filed.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202492


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 20, 2015)

As a temporary workaround, you can use `/usr/sbin/freebsd-update cron > /dev/null 2>&1` in your crontab to quiet things down.  However, this would hide legitimate misconfiguration of the freebsd-update(8) tool so I would advise only doing this if you know the configuration is good and validating it if you change it in the future.


----------

